

MiniPAK, a handheld fuel cell charger - Yaggo
http://www.horizonminipakusa.com

======
Yaggo
I see two problems:

1) The refill station has a lifetime of only 1000 hours of operation (1000
refills) and costs $500! C'mon, the best li-poly batteries has lifetime of
1000 cycles!

2) With 12 Wh per 83 g, the stick has roughly same energy density than the
best lithium-polymer batteries, and battery chargers don't die after 1000
hours of operation.

